# Signs of Financial Elder Abuse Than You Can Spot Now



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

Many times the elderly are targeted for financial abuse.  It can happen with 'well-meaning' family, friends and others who have gained their trust...



> Full article here...http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnwas...ns-of-financial-elder-abuse-you-can-spot-now/
> 
> Some of the most insidious swindles involve exploitation of older Americans. I’ve seen it happen in my own family and sense that many family members don’t know it’s going on until money has been taken.
> 
> Some 90 percent of elder abuse occurs in domestic settings. Many of these crimes are perpetrated by family members. I once covered a story where a 103-year-old woman had to take her son to court to get her money back.


----------



## LogicsHere (Apr 11, 2014)

I've heard of this happening far more frequently than it should, and it makes me wonder when the teachings of things that are moral and right stopped.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

From the way people and children are behaving nowadays, it seems like those teachings are non-existent in most modern households.  No role models, no father figures, no teaching of respect and accountability for one's own actions...none of those things most of us were taught when young.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2014)

Our late and beloved Mickey Rooney suffered just such abuse.


----------

